# Ruth's Chris



## Chava64 (Nov 29, 2011)

My beautiful boys and I dined at Ruth's Chris Saturday for dinner. I am wrecking my brain and palate trying to distinguish the ingredients for the sautéed wild mushrooms and cheese and garlic stuffed chicken breast. Does anyone have a clue? Lol


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Chava. I can't help you with the Chicken.I have never been to Ruth Chris.
 Just wanted to welcome you to DC.

Josie


----------



## kleenex (Nov 29, 2011)

Ruth's Chris Stuffed Chicken Breast - ABC4.com - Salt Lake City, Utah News

I do see this link with recipe, but I do not think this is right..


----------



## Chava64 (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh thank you so much. I've already figured out the sautéed mushrooms and I must say I'm quite proud of myself. The chicken recipe, I'm working on!


----------



## Chava64 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Josie and Kleenex the Chef.


----------



## rgb5064 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Ruth's Chris Sauteed Mushrooms*

Chava ,
Would you be willing to share your recipe for the sauteed mushrooms from Ruth's Chris?
Thanks,
RGB


----------



## Chava64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello RGB, I hope you are well. I bought sliced baby portabellas and creminis as I could not find wild mushrooms. (Note, they are basically the same with the portabellas being a little more mature, some people are not aware). You can also use the button mushrooms. In a medium heated pan 2 tbs extra virgin olive oil, 2 tbs butter, toss in 2 8oz packs of mushrooms, liberally sprinkle a garlic and onion spice blend over the mushrooms, 2 tbs of a mushroom based soy sauce. Slowly toss and sautee mushrooms until they've reached your desired texture. RG, the garlic and onion spice blend I use is "The Gourmet Collection" Dangold. I think this makes the difference. I added about 2 tbsp of water. I hope it works as well for you as it did me. I look forward to your response!


----------



## Chava64 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Cheese filling for chicken*

I have been entertaining much thought about Ruth's Chris cheese filling for the chicken recipe. It's not perfect but very close. I roasted elephant garlic until soft, 2 nice cloves, placed it in the food processor with 8oz ricotta cheese, 8oz philly cream cheese, 2 tbs of softened butter, finely chopped garlic chive and a tsp of garlic and onion spice blend (preferably the gourmet collection). It's not precise but pretty darn close. Measuring is hard for me as I do everything according to taste with the exception of cookie and cake recipes. For a little something Special and back to the chicken, use the cheese mixture with fresh baby organic spinach, pound a couple of boneless breast, stuff it with the cheese and spinach, roll it in bread crumbs or panco, use toothpicks to hold it together or a baking twine and put it in the oven at 350 for about 35-40 minutes. Muahs!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 17, 2011)

Chava64 said:


> I have been entertaining much thought about Ruth's Chris cheese filling for the chicken recipe. It's not perfect but very close. I roasted elephant garlic until soft, 2 nice cloves, placed it in the food processor with 8oz ricotta cheese, 8oz philly cream cheese, 2 tbs of softened butter, finely chopped garlic chive and a tsp of garlic and onion spice blend (preferably the gourmet collection). It's not precise but pretty darn close. Measuring is hard for me as I do everything according to taste with the exception of cookie and cake recipes. For a little something Special and back to the chicken, use the cheese mixture with fresh baby organic spinach, pound a couple of boneless breast, stuff it with the cheese and spinach, roll it in bread crumbs or panco, use toothpicks to hold it together or a baking twine and put it in the oven at 350 for about 35-40 minutes. Muahs!


 
That sounds absolutely wonderful, Chava. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

